# GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?



## badbeo (16. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein neues Boot anschaffen. Ich benutze dieses Boot auf dem Möhne-, und Sorpesee und es wird ausschließlich gerudert zum Schleppangeln. In der Regel bin ich allein oder zu zweit unterwegs.

Ich bin nun bei meiner Suche auf folgendes Boot und Angebot gestoßen, bin mir aber unsicher ob dies das Richtige ist.

Deshalb meine Bitte an euch : Wer hat oder kennt dieses Boot und kann mir was dazu erzählen.

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s115631...FONT%3D3E%3D3C%3D26slash%3D3BCENTER%3D3E%3D29

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe #h

PS: Ein Bekannter hat mir auch ein gebrauchtes GFK einschalig mit Trailer ( beides ca. 10 Jahre alt!?) inkl. 2 Klappsitze, guten Rudern sowie Ankerwinde, Anker, 2 Bootsrutenhalter zum Preis von 2600,- Euro angeboten. Das Boot wurde von ihm restauriert, macht einen guten Eindruck und lässt sich super rudern. Was haltet ihr von dem Peis? Ist das angemessen oder zu teuer?


----------



## Jens alias Carper (16. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Ich würde dir zum Boot deines Bekannten raten da du ja selber sagst das es sich gut rudern lässt. Und der preis ist auch ganz ok .


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Hallo,
ich kenne das Boot deines Bekannten nicht. Aber wenn ich das neue Boot incl. Trailer für 2400 bekomme, ist mir ein 10 Jahre altes Boot mit ein bischen Zubehör für 2600 etwas happig.
Das Alfa 2 sieht sehr gut aus und wird auch sehr spurstabil sein. Was ich nicht so gut finde - aber das ist Geschmacksache, ist der durchgefärbte Rumpf. Da ist jeder Kratzer noch deutlicher zu sehen.


----------



## Franky (16. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Ohne Deinem Bekannten zu nahe treten zu wollen, rate ich Dir auch zu dem Alfa II... Es ist doppelwandig und bis 10 PS motorisierbar - das spricht für eine gewisse Stabilität! Der Preis ist um Vergleich zum Gebrauchtangebot echt gut!!!


----------



## badbeo (17. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Findet ihr den Preis von dem Gebrauchtboot denn angemessen? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher und finde es zu teuer oder?


----------



## Jens alias Carper (17. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

http://www.best-boats24.net/haendler/pulko/boote/1943257.html 

Hab mal nen bissel rumgekukt aber das könnte dir gefallen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

badbeo
rechne mal: Du hast hier ein Angebotfür eine neues Boot mit neuem Trailer für 2400 Euro und für ein ähnliches(?) 10 Jahre altes Gebrauchtboot mit etwas mehr Zubehör für 2600 Euro.
Wenn ich bei einem Bootskörper von einer Halbwertszeit von 20 Jahren ausgehe, dann liegt der Preis etwa 40 bis 50% zu hoch.


----------



## Freelander (18. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Kauf dir das bisschen Zubehör zum Neuboot dazu und Du hast vlt. länger Spass an der ganzen Sache.
Das sieht doch ganz gut aus das Alfa und dann mit Trailer ich würde da zuschlagen.


----------



## AndreL (18. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Ich habe 2 Boote von dieser Bauart. Eins in der Größe des Alpha II, allerdings schon älter und ohne Reling. Und eins 20cm kürzer. Beides super Boote und sicher das Geld mehr als wert und äußerst stabil. Ich finde das Angebot deines Bekannten, auch etwas happig.


----------



## HotHotHechti (18. August 2009)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

Das REM 420 Angelboot von dieser Seite http://www.yacht-und-boot.de/angelboote.htm könnte dir auch gefallen. Das ist auf jedenfall billiger als das von deinem Bekannten.

Hoffe ich konnte dir auch ein bischen helfen.

Gruß
Lennart


----------



## TILLI (21. März 2011)

*AW: GFK Boot Alfa II Wer kennt das Boot?*

HI
Bin auch an diesem Alfa II interessiert weiß Jemand ob man da mit einem Minn Kota Powerdrive pd55 mit einem kurz Shaft 122cm klar kommt?;+
mfg Tilli


----------

